# +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول



## sam_msm (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ميلاد المسيح:
________________
آدم بينما هو حزين بسبب فقدانه الفردوس وتملك الموت والفساد عليه ! الاب أتطلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبه مريم العذراء فى نقاوة قلبها .

وصدق إيمانها وأنها الوحيدة التى يمكن أن تصدق هذا السر وما قيل لها من قبل الرب:

(فطوبى للتي آمنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب لو 1 : 45)

ولهذا أشرق جسديآ من العذراء وظهر فى الزمان بجسد مثلنا وطبيعة بشرية كاملة وكان الخلاص المنتظر والموعود به من زمان بعيد جدآ .

فالله أمين وصادق وكل وعوده حقيقية ربما يطول الزمان فى تحقيق وعد الله ولكن العيب فينا وفى الزمن لان :

(ولكن لا يخف عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد ايها الاحباء ان يوما واحدا عند الرب كالف سنة والف سنة كيوم واحد 2بط 3: 8)


ولكن رغم أن الزمان طال منذ أن وعد الله ابينا آدم بعد أن طرد من الجنه بمجيئ المسيا المنقذ له ولكل ذريته من بعده :

(وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه. تك 3 : 15) 

ولكن عندما أكتمل الزمان تحقق وعد الله وجاء المسيح من نسل المرأة حواء الجديدة وصار هو أدم الجديد وسحق الحية القديمة:

(ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس
غل 4 : 4)

وتعتبرة حادثة ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح من أعجب الحوادث التى تشرف بها تاريخ البشرية حتى أن تاريخ البشرية الجديد وبتدبير من الله ابتداء بميلاد ربنا يسوع ,.
فصار ميلاد المسيح فاصل بين تاريخ البشرية القديم وتاريخ البشرية الحديث !

فهو هكذا كما أنه صار فاصل بين حياة الانسان مع الله بالناموس والفرائض وبين حياة الانسان فى الله وبالله بالنعمة والبر وقداسة الحق.
فكما أن ظهور المسيح قد أبطل التاريخ القديم ( ما قبل الميلاد) وبداء تقويم جديد وهو ما بعد الميلاد هكذا أيضآ ميلاد المسيح أنهى الناموس وأعلن عن بداء النعمة.

(لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا يو 1 : 17)

وحادثة تجسد المسيح ليست قصة عجيبة من الممكن أن يسمعها الانسان ويتعجب منها أو قد يرفضها وتصير عثرة عنده ولكن ميلاد المسيح يسوع سر الهى بكل ما يعنيه السر .!
ولهذا ضرورى جدآآآآ أن يعلنه الله للانسان وبنعمة خاصة من روح الله . 

فمن يتابع أحداث الميلاد يجد كل من تعرف على حقيقة الميلاد وفرح بها وتهلل لها مع قلبه وصارت حادثة الميلاد بالنسبة له هى ميلاده هو أيضآ بقوة ميلاد المسيح !
ليصبح هو أيضآ خليقة جديدة كل هذا حدث بأعلان من الله لهؤلاء الناس ولعل أشعياء النبى قد أعلن عن ذلك فى القديم وشعر بروح النبؤة أن الميلاد سر لابد أن يعلنه 

الله بنفسه للانسان حتى يستطيع أن يقبله ويتفاعل معه بحياته ولذلك صرخ قائلآ:

(من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. أشع 53 : 1)

فمن هؤلاء الذين أستعلنت لهم ذراع الرب ؟وبأى طريقة استعلنت لهم ؟
__________________________________

+ أول شخص أستعلنت له ذراع الرب وأعلن لها عن ميلاد المسيح العجيب هى القديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء.

بل ظل الله منتظر ومتطلع من السماء حتى جاء الزمان بمثل هذه القديسة الطاهرة .والتى يمكن أن تقبل هذا السر العجيب وتحفظه فى قلبها العمر كله وتظل صامته !!

(واما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها. لو 2 : 19)

نعم لم يوجد فى كل نساء العالم من يشبها الطاهرة القديسة العجيبة والتى احتملت ما لايمكن أن يحتمله بشر سواء من أسرار فائقة على كل فكر وعقل !

أو من جهة الالم والتعب والمشقات والصعوبات فى الحياة من بداية بشارتها وحتى صليب ابنها الحبيب فهى الام التى جاز فى نفسها السيف وهى صامته مثل ابنها الحبيب 

الذى ذبح وهو صامت لا يتكلم :

(كشاة تساق الى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه. أشع 53 : 7)

فالرب أعلن أولآ سر ميلاده وظهوره فى الجسد للعذراء مريم وقبلت الاعلان هذا من الملاك الجليل غبريال فأرسله الله لها وقال لها :

(سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها.الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء لو 1 :28)

وحينئذ اضطربت مريم من هذه التحية العجيبة والتى جاءت من ملاك جليل مثل هذا وبعد أن كانت المرأة فى القديم ليس منعم عليها ولكن طمأنها الملاك قائلآ:

()لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله. 31 وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. 32 هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه. 33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية
لو 1 26 _ 33)

أعلان لها الملاك السر مباشرآ وبدون أى مقدمات فهى العذراء التى أنتظرها الله كل هذا الزمان بقلبها البسيط النقى الذى يمكن أن يصدق , سر الميلاد العجيب بكل ثقة وبدون فحص ولذلك لم تدخل فى نقاش عقلى طويل مع الملاك ولكن فقط استفسرت لمرة واحده فقط فقالت:

(كيف يكون هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلا لو 1 : 34)

فقال لها الملاك:

الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله. 36 وهوذا اليصابات نسيبتك هي ايضا حبلى بابن في شيخوختها وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرا. 37 لانه ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله. 3
لو 1 : 35 : 37

وعندما قال لها الملاك ليس شيئ غير ممكن لدى الله ! على الفور صدقت وأمنت بكل ما قيل لها فى بساطة من الايمان لا يوجد مثلها على كل الارض ولن يوجد مثلها .
هذا هو القلب النقى الذى يصدق فقط بسبب أن كل شيئ ممكن عند الله وبدون فحص ولذلك قالت له:

(هوذا انا أمة الرب.ليكن لي كقولك.فمضى من عندها الملاك لو 1 : 38)


هذا هو أعلان الله للعذراء ولكن العذراء ليس معلن لها فقط ولكنها صارت طرف فى هذا الاعلان فهى التى سوف تحبل وتلد الله منذ لحظة أعلان الملاك لها وقد صارت أم ابن الله ! 

لم تفكر العذراء فى اى شيئ سوى أنه ليس شيئ غير ممكن لدى الله ,لم تفكر أنها مخطوبة ليوسف وماذا سوف تقول له !! أو ماذا سوف تفعل 

أمام الناس والذين يعرفونها ولكنها تركت كل شيئ لله والذى صار فى بطنها وياللعجب !!

الله الذى لايمكن أن تحده السماء أو الارض أو أى مكان سوف يكون فى بطنها قد كان وصار جنين فى بطنها وشعرت به فى بطنها ,

اظن أنها كانت تسبحه وهو فى أحشائها كما يليق بالله خالقها وفى نفس الوقت كانت تتأجج فيها عاطفة الامومة له ويلتهب قلبها شوقآ لقرب 

ميلاده !وتترقب الوقت الذى سوف تضمه الى حضنها وتقبله بشوق وحنين!!

    +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+ وايضآ من الشخصيات التى أعلن لهم الله سر الميلاد البتولى هو القديس يوسف النجار , ولانه كان خطيب لمريم وكان أنسان بار وقلبه نقى ولذلك عندما ظهرت علامات الحمل عليها .

ارادا تخليتها سرآ :

(فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا. مت 1 : 19)

ولكن لانه بار وقلبة نقى أعلان له سر الحبل الالهى فبينما هو :

متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا: «يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. 21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم». 22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. 23 «هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل» (الذي تفسيره الله معنا).
مت 1 20 _ 24

وهكذا أعلان الله ملاك الرب ليوسف سر الميلاد العجيب وأنه بالروح القدس وصدق يوسف وحسبا له ايمان عظيم وصار أمينآ على العذراء وحارسآ ارضيآ لها ولقد:

(فعل كما امره ملاك الرب مت 1 : 24)

هذا هو يوسف النجار الذى دبرته العناية الالهية ليكون خطيب مريم ويعتنيى بها وتكون تحت رعايته حتى ولدت يسوع ونظرته عيون يوسف وصار صبي وتعلم من يوسف النجار مهنة النجارة مع العلم أنه هو الذى شيد السماء والارض 
وكل الكون هو من صنعة يديه!!

__________________________________________________ _______


+ ومن الشخصيات التى أعلن لهم أيضآ الله سر الميلاد هما الرعاة , وهما ليسوا رعاة عاديين ولكن رعاة مخصصين برعاية الحملان التى تقدم ذبائح للهيكل !وليس هذا شيئ عابر أو غير مقصود بل هناك فى التاريخ 

والنبؤة ما يوضح أنه لسوف يعلن عن مسيا الدهور من "برج القطيع" حيث يسكن الرعاة :

" وانت يا برج القطيع أكمة بنت صهيون اليك يأتى ويجيء الحكم الاول ملك بنت صهيون "(ميخا 4 : 8)

وقد حدث فينما كان الرعاة يحرسون أغنامهم فى الليل :

(واذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم ومجد الرب اضاء حولهم فخافوا خوفا عظيما.
لو 2 : 9)

ذهب ملاك الرب حسب النبؤة الى هؤلاء الرعاة والذى شاهدهم وهم يحرسون فى الليل على رعيتهم ميخا النبى من الاف السينين , وبظهور الملاك ومجد الرب اضاء حولهم حدث خوف ورعدة للرعاة فالسماء انفتحت اليوم على الارض ,

او بالحرى صارت الارض سماء والملائكة السمائية فى كل مكان تعلن بفرح ونشاط عن ميلاد الله العجيب وعندما حدث خوف عظيم من المنظر السماوى للرعاة :

(فقال لهم الملاك لا تخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب. 11 انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب. 12
لو 2: 10 _ 11)

وهنا أعلن الملاك السر العجيب وهو المخلص المسيح المنتظر وهو الرب سر يعلنه الملاك بصورة مباشرة ولان الرعاة مقصودين بالذات دلهم الملاك عن مكان المسيح المولود :

(وهذه لكم العلامة تجدون طفلا مقمطا مضجعا في مذود. 13 وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهور من الجند السماوي مسبحين الله وقائلين 14 المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة لو 2: 13 _ 14)

نعم أعلن لهم الملاك عن الطفل يسوع وبشرهم بالفرح لانهم من هذا اليوم يجب أن يتركوا السهر والحراسة للحملان التى تذبح فى الهيكل ويسرعوا الى المذود حيث ولدا الحمل المنتظر حمل الله الذى رفع خطايا العالم كلها بذبيحة 

نفسه ,فاليوم لسوف تنتهى ذبائح الهيكل كلها ولابد أن يسهروا ليس فى رعاية الحملان القديمة بل حول الحمل الالهى الوديع .

ومن العجب حقآ أن الارض صارت سماء وحدث الفة وتأخى بين الانسان والملائكة وهذه المرة جمهور من الملائكة ظهر بغتة مسبحين وممجدين الله ومعترفين بظهور السلام

الحقيقى على الارض .وأيضآ حلول الفرح والمسرة داخل الناس بعد سنين المر والشقاء واللعنة والظلمة الابدية ولقد تحققت نبؤة اشعياء بالحرف الواحد فى هذا اليوم العجيب 

فالنبؤة وكأنها تصف بالدقة المتناهية ما حدث :

(ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق.كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون وارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم. 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما.الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور. 3 اكثرت الامة عظمت لها الفرح.يفرحون امامك كالفرح في الحصاد.كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة. 4 لان نير ثقله وعصا كتفه وقضيب مسخّره كسرتهنّ كما في يوم مديان. 5 لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى وكل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق ماكلأ للنار.6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام أشع 9 : 1 _ 6)

ووسط ذهول الرعاة وهم لا يصدقون هل هم فى الحقيقة أم فى حلم ذهبت عنهم الملائكة الى السماء لكى تعطي لهم فرصة لكى يجمعوا انفسهم وبعد فترة من الصمت نظر الرعاة بعضهم الى بعض ثم :

(قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض لنذهب الآن الى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الامر الواقع الذي اعلمنا به الرب لو 2 : 15)


هكذا كان الله المحب يعلن سر ميلاده لهؤلاء الرعاة ,وأظن أن أعلان الله لهم لم يكن من فراغ لان هؤلاء الرعاة كثيرآ ما سهروا فى حراسة حملان المذبح وكانوا يفكرون ويتناقشون فى مجي المسيا ومتى يأتى وكيف يأتى؟!!

فكانت قلوبهم مستعده لمجيئ المسيا وأرواحهم فى حالة سهر وترقب مستمر لمجيئه ولذلك أعلن لهم الله عن مجيئه وذهبوا بفرح شديد جدآ وبسرعة البرق وبارشاد الروح الى حيث يوجد الطفل يسوع :

(فجاءوا مسرعين ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضجعا في المذود. 17 فلما رأوه اخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي. لو 2 : 16 _ 17)


خطف قلوبهم منظر الطفل العجيب ووجدوا ما قال لهم عنه الملاك ولكن عندما نظروه لم يستطيع ان يتوقفوا عن الشهادة والتمجيد فأخبروا مريم ويوسف بما قال لهم 

الملاك .وكان هذا تعضيد وتثبيت لكل منهم بعضهم البعض !!
ولذلك :

(وكل الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة. لو 2:18 )

ولكن الام العذراء كانت تصمت لان الكلمات البشرية لم تسعفها ابدآ عن وصف ما يدور بداخلها أو يمكن أن تعبر عن أحساسها ومشاعرها فكانت تكتفى بأنها تردد بهذه الاحاسيس فى قلبها:

(واما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها. لو 2 : 19)


وصارت قلوب الرعاة فى تهليل وفرح لا ينطق به ومن فرط الفرح فى قلوبهم يريدون أن يحكوا لكل مخلوق فى الارض عن هذا السر العجيب المعلن لهم والذى صارا فى حياتهم وصورة الطفل المولود فى المذود أنطبعت فى داخلهم فما كان لهم الا انهم :


(رجع الرعاة وهم يمجدون الله ويسبحونه على كل ما سمعوه ورأوه كما قيل لهم لو 2 : 20)


__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________________________________
(انتهى هذا الجزء وهناك جزء ثان لاشخاص اخرى اعلن لهم الله سر ميلاده البتولى العجيب سوف نعرضه تباعآ بنعمة المسيح وكل سنة وجميعكم بخير ومتمتعين بسر الميلاد العجيب.)

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________

صلاة:
__________

الهنا الصالح المتحنن صاحب القلب المتأجج حب للانسان .هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعته يارب لكى نفرح ويدخل الفرح الى خلايا نفوسنا , ولا يمكن أبدآ أن ينزع أحد بعد هذا اليوم فرحنا منا لان طبيعتنا صارت فيك يارب ونحن صارا لنا شركة فى طبيعتك الالهية حيث صار لنا فعلآ يارب المواعيد العظمى وقد تحققت فى الزمان :

اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة.
2بط 1 : 4

سر عجيب لا يمكن يارب للانسان أن يقترب منه بنفسه أو يبحث فيه بعقله !! مستحيل لان العقل أدنى بكثير جدآآآآ يارب من أن يستوعب سر ميلادك البتولى .ولذلك من الضرورى بل ومن الضرورى جدآآآآآآآآآآآ أن تكشف أنت بنفسك سر ميلادك لكل أنسان!

وهذا ما لاحظناه يارب فى هذا الانجيل فأنت اعلنت لامنا العذراء ببشارة الملاك سر ميلادك وأعلنت ليوسف النجار ثم للرعاة وبشادة الملائكة فهذا سر سمائى لا يخضع أبدآ للدراسة العقلية ومباحثات الفكر بل يعلن بالنعمة للانسان .
وليس لاى أنسان بل من يريد أن يعرف المسيح كحياة ومن يريد أن يولد مع المسيح بطبيعة جديدة ويصبح من أبناء الله الذين قال عنهم بطرس الرسول من هم صارزا شركاء الطبيعة الالهية قطعآ وبكل تأكيد هم لم يصبحوا ألهة حاشآ 

ولكن صاروا متحدين بالله ويستمدون حياتهم من الله وليس لهم حياة فى ذاتهم بل المسيح هو الذى يحيا فيهم ,أذا أنت ولدت يارب ودخلت عالم الانسان وأنت غير الزمنى صرت زمنيآ وأنت المولود من الاب قبل الدهور ولدت من العذراء
كل هذا لكى تعلن عن نفسك للانسان ليأتى ويراك طفلآ مضجعآ مقمطآ فى المذود ,ولكن المذود اليوم يارب ليس هو مكان جغرافي ولكن هو قلبى وقلب اى أنسان فى العالم .

نعم يارب أنت فى قلب أى أنسان فى العالم يمكن أن يراك مولود فيه عندما تعلن له ذلك وطوبى لمن يراك يارب فى قلبه فعلآ هو يملك ويتمتع بسعادة لا توصف ولا يعبر عنها ,فمن تعلن له عن نفسك يا يسوع ويراك فى قلبه 
لا يملك نفسه من الفرح والتسبيح لك والشكر الدائم ,

يارب نتضرع اليك أن تهبنا نصيب فى هذا الاعلان عنك أكيد أنت اله متحنن ولا تفرق بين أى أنسان من خليقتك ,وكما أعلنت للعذراء ويوسف النجار والرعاة عن سر ميلادك وعرفوا وتذوقوا الفرح والسعادة بمعرفتك ورؤيتك 
أنت أيضآ تريد أن تعلن لنا أيضآ فنحن نتضرع اليك أن نختبر ونتذوق معهم أيضآ يارب ونشاركهم رؤيتك فى المذود ونسمع أصوات جند السماء المتهللين .

فى القديم يارب كنت ترسك ملائكتك لتبشر بك وتعلن عنك ولكن اليوم نحن عندنا ما هو أعظم جدآ من الملائكة يعلن لنا ويخبرنا عنك بل وينقلنا لؤيتك بصورة أعظم جدآ مما شاهدها الرعاة ,وأقصد هو روحك القدوس الساكن فينا والذى يقدر أن يعلن لنا عنك بطريقة أعظم جدآ جدآ من الملائكة .

ربى يسوع أنا مش ها أفرح بالعيد أو أشعر به الا اذا أعلنت لى سر ميلادك .نعم يارب هوذا قلبى بين يدك وروحى ونفسى تخضع لروحك القدوس لكى يهبنى شركة فى رؤيتك قى مذود قلبى ,هبنى بروحك أن أنظرك داخلى واحتضنك واقبلك وافرح بك فرحة الرعاة ومتى حدث هذا سوف أقول أننى أدركت عيد الميلاد فعلآ فأسمع وأستجب يارب بصلاوات كل من تمتعوا بك وأعلنت لهم عن سر ميلادك امين.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول*

مشكور على المجهود الرائع

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فادية (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول*

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا لك عزيزي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sam_msm (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ المسيح يبارك فيكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول*

موضوع رائع جدا ​


----------



## sam_msm (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: +*+ شهود سر الميلاد العجيب +*+جزء أول*







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2010)

_شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع وصلاه جميله جدا


الرب يبارككم
_​


----------

